# Donor Chat 8pm: 23/04/14



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am inviting you to an evening of sensitive supportive Donor Chat, we can talk about anything and everything,
cant promise to have answers but it will be good to talk to others who have used a donor or need a donor 
Hope to see you there
8pm: 23/04/14
~Dizzi~


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Do you just go in the chat room X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

yes, we will probably have a subroom called Donor Chat on the night and I can move members into the subroom  if needed x


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks I will try to get on later it will be nice to share stories Xx😊


----------

